# VAPE Braai



## Kylo (17/11/15)

Howdy all,
So a couple of weeks ago me and my mates had a braai at @*PR3DATOR 's *house*.*
I am just now going through the pics, and having a good chuckle at how things have changed since i got off the stickies a couple of months ago, so i thought i'd share those pics with you all..

I would like to encourage fellow forum members to share their VAPE Braai pictures with us, as i know some members have a LOT of gear and it would be quite cool to see it laid out and part of the gathering..Just some fun to be had..


*

*

*This is actually ONE GUYS's Juice stash..LMAO...were addicts!!!*
*

*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Viper_SA (17/11/15)

Braai? I didn't see any meat there

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kylo (17/11/15)

LOL, the meat was still being prepared by the wife's.
BUT we were most involved in the coil building...I am a total nood at that so had some "professional" lessons there..Hahah Still suck at building decent coils..


----------



## Nimatek (17/11/15)

Nice one @Kylo , don't worry about the neatness of your coils. Just wrap and learn as you go. Otherwise you get like me and throw away decent working coils just because it didn't look nice


----------



## Kylo (17/11/15)

Thanks @Nimatek
But i am afraid i am one of those OCD kinda guys...it should look nice too...hahah
No point in building a coil and it looks like you pulled it out of a donkey's ass..Some of mine looks like that but hey its vapeable and works..LOL. 

So i take my hat off to you master coil builders...not as bloody easy as it looks!


----------



## Nimatek (17/11/15)

I'm only getting the hang of spaced coils now (after about 4m worth of wire used). I still get VERY angry at myself whenever the spacing is out even by a bit, but I've gotten used to it now and am mostly over my hesitation of being firm with the coil. 

Next up is learning to make twisted coils. All the coil porn on here is just bad for me


----------



## Kylo (17/11/15)

Oh HELL NO! I am nowhere near trying that..
Good luck in the build, hope it goes well!
I decided to go to @VapeKing and got me some of that Clapton wire..
Now thats sexy...Hahah, some real coil porn that.


----------



## TheLongTwitch (17/11/15)

+1 for the Flying Fish!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheLongTwitch (17/11/15)

and some porn for you guys


----------



## Kylo (17/11/15)

Holly Mother, @TheLongTwitch 
Did you build that ?
I dont think i have the patience (or enough Flying Fishes) for a coil build like that ?? Haha


----------



## TheLongTwitch (17/11/15)

@Kylo Firstly....Like your name!  (I am a Kyle too)

And yeah, it was part of a learning weekend that I was experimenting with twisted builds 
Just need a cordless drill really and the rest comes with imagination.

Flying fish does indeed help - I can't get enough of the Lemon flavor!!!!!

P.S. Making the wire is easy....the hard part is guesstimating the resistance you want, so that you can build the right coils.
(I made +- 15 coils all in the .14 Ohms range which was a bit under what I wanted....so now I have a stash of coils in a tub )


----------



## Kylo (17/11/15)

Haha, birds of a feather , or should i say name...flock together..
And drink the same drinks, whats the odds of that @TheLongTwitch ?? 

I've been reading all over the place ppl are using a drills to build coils.
This industry is really something amazing for people like my self who are more practically inclined as opposed to visually...LOVING IT!! Must definitely pull out the drill this weekend for coils...I am however using my drill somewhat differently...LMAO...this comes as a result of arm falling off due to excessive shaking going on...


----------



## Eequinox (17/11/15)

Kylo said:


> Haha, birds of a feather , or should i say name...flock together..
> And drink the same drinks, whats the odds of that @TheLongTwitch ??
> 
> I've been reading all over the place ppl are using a drills to build coils.
> ...


awesome i love this idea hmmmm now to strap juices onto my fan and give that a whirl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (17/11/15)

And same drill?? 

This is my very basic way of doing it.
Wires are secured into a plank of wood(That I stand on for tension) via a single wood screw.
The other ends are looped/wrapped over an Alan Key(Or any small + Strong pin) that is tightened into the chuck of the drill.

Then it's "DRILL BABY DRILL!" 
...seriously though 
Just go until 1 end of the wire snaps and you'll have a perfect twisted.


----------



## Kylo (17/11/15)

Seriously!! Same drill too..
You could be my twin!! ? haha.

Thanks for that visual!!! 
Was thinking about this whole drill coil build business but this makes it relatively easy to understand..
Now to perfect this process (OCD kicks in..) and i don't have to buy coils either..mmm. Nice one!


----------



## TheLongTwitch (17/11/15)

Should I even mention that I am pretty OCD too 

Also....here are the leftovers


----------



## TheLongTwitch (17/11/15)

P.S. Very sorry for derailing your thread


----------



## Kylo (17/11/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> P.S. Very sorry for derailing your thread



No not to worry.
Had a lot of fun chatting to you..AND you gave me some very great ideas about this whole coil building business and some other members might benefit from that or the info in our posts..Eh, so hope it helps some other people..I enjoyed it.

The coil to the left of the pic looking like wrapped barbwire is my motivation...definitely going to try these..

Thanks a lot.


----------



## TheLongTwitch (17/11/15)

For interest: That is 4 strands of 29g
take 2 - twist 'em, double them over and twist again.

As a recommendation, you should thoroughly clean your hands and the wire before working with it though.
Otherwise (like me) you get an "earthy" taste to the coils 

Most people swear by Sunlight liquid, @brad511 says dove bar soap is his go-to.
High proof alcohol/ethanol/cleaning spirits or plain vodka also work a charm at cleaning.
(wire, coils and any RDA/RTA) 
But who wants to waste good Vodka

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

